# WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

## weijie90

Hi,

I ran as root:

```
wpa_supplicant -i eth2 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant_wpa_supplicant.conf
```

I got this back:

```
Trying to associate with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a (SSID='PrisonGotNoBroadband' freq=2452 MHz)

Associated with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a (SSID='PrisonGotNoBroadband' freq=2452 MHz)

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

Associated with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a (SSID='PrisonGotNoBroadband' freq=2452 MHz)

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

Associated with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a (SSID='PrisonGotNoBroadband' freq=2452 MHz)

WPA: EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase - dropping packet

Associated with 00:18:f8:74:6b:3a

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

My wpa_supplicant.conf is:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="PrisonGotNoBroadband"

        psk="I'm not telling you!"

        #mode=0 

        proto=WPA

        group=TKIP CCMP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP CCMP

        priority=9

}

```

I use the ipw3945 wireless card. Please help!! Thanks!

----------

## ElSenorPantelone

Please post the output of lsmod.

Try running 

```

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip

```

----------

## weijie90

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6656  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4480  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    10112  0 

ipw3945               191012  1 

ieee80211              27208  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         4992  4 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211
```

----------

## weijie90

Hi,

I re-compiled my kernel to have wifi crypto options built-in. The command

```
 wpa_supplicant -i eth2 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant_wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 worked!

Thanks!!!

----------

